# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Radio spektra analizators uc noderīgas lietas uz MCU.

## JDat

Googles plašumos atradu radio spektra analizatoru, ko var mājās uztaisīt.
Iespējams noderīga lieta radio cilvēkiem (radioamatieri, augstfrekvenču cilvēki utt).
Ja pareizi modificē, tad iespējams var arī līdz 1 GHz uztaisīt. tikai joslas platums, tāds pašaurs sanāk...
Varbūt arī kāds foruma dalībnieks uztaisīs tādu.
http://elm-chan.org/works/rsm/report_e.html

Vispār šitam onkulim daudz noderīgu sīkumiņu ir.
http://elm-chan.org

----------

